# New to cooking.  ISO help with a chicken recipe



## tb62388 (Jun 13, 2007)

so, tomorrwo night is my mom's birthday.  I decided to make her dinner this tiem rather than the usual taking her out to dinner.  But, to do this, I wanted to make a really good dish to make up for not being at a good restaurant.

after searching allrecipes.com, I decided to make this dish: Unbelievable Chicken - Allrecipes.  It seemed not too hard and easy to follow.

anyways, i got the marinade made and the chicken sealed in a plastic bad but I wonder about a couple of things.

1) My chicken breast pieces seem rather large, and I am wondering if they are so large that the marinade will lose its effect.  I will have time ot have marinaded for 18 hours.  I was wondering if I shoudl cut the 4 large breasts in half?

2) more importantly, I was wondering how I shoudl cook these.  for whatever reason, I am somewhat scared of the outdoor grill.  I'm scared I'm going to cook the chicken dry due to lack of experience and the large pieces.  So i'm wondering if I should cook it on a pan instead with the marinade.  

any thoughts for an amateur?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 13, 2007)

Hiya...

It wouldn't hurt to cut the breasts in half..but cut side to side, not down the middle.  You want a top half and a bottom half, not a left side and a right side.   18 hours in the marinade is a bit much.  The vinegar is going to start cooking the flesh way before you actually get it to the fire.  

As far as the grill goes...You've got two options.  Get over it/get used to it, or cook it in the kitchen.  If you get over the fear you have a lifetime of an alternative cooking methhod available to you, complete with all the myriad flavours outdoor cooking brings you.  If you cook it in the kitchen you could always feel that a simple appliance prevents you from trying many many recipes.   If you follow the manufacturers instructions for lighting/cooking with the grill there really is no reason to anticipate any problems.  

Either way, if you slice the breasts in half, they should take about 3 minutes per side.   
What else are you serving with that chicken?


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 13, 2007)

I would cook the chicken which ever way you are more comfortable.  The grill would be the best, basting with the marinade.  In a pan w/a little oil, patting your chicken dry first.  You don't want to steam it, you want to brown it.  Also, I would cut my chicken in half down the middle.   If real thick, pound the thickest part a  little .  Cook only till the juices run clear after making a small slit with the tip if a knife.  Good luck !


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 13, 2007)

I always fear dry chicken too. I found a meat thermometer helps alot! Good luck!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 13, 2007)

Just don't keep basting your chicken while it cooks with the same marinade you used for the chicken - bad germs live in there and you don't want to keep contaminating your chicken as it's cooking.

Like VB said - about 3 minutes per side, plate, and then just place a piece of aluminum foil on top of them just to tent, not to completely enclose, for another 5 minutes.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jun 13, 2007)

If you want an alternative to grilling it, then you can broil it.


----------



## tb62388 (Jun 13, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Hiya...
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to cut the breasts in half..but cut side to side, not down the middle.  You want a top half and a bottom half, not a left side and a right side.   18 hours in the marinade is a bit much.  The vinegar is going to start cooking the flesh way before you actually get it to the fire.
> 
> ...



well, after reading everyone's responses, i think i'll try grilling it and also cutting it top and bottom.  

don't know what i am going to serve with it yet, bought some potatoes and have some asparagus.  wasn't quite sure what i was going to do with the potatoes, and as for the asparagus, ive had good experiences grilling it with balsamic vinegar and putting parmasean on top.  

any thoughts for hte potatoes? (never really recall doing a potato dish before, i'm 18)


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not a big grill person "yet", but since your using the grill....maybe just cook the potatoes on the grill. Nuke them to get them started and than mix them with some olive oil, garlic, salt and pepper. Wrap them in tin foil and cook on grill until done. I'm just not sure how long, because I don't have a lot of experience with grilling. My DH does the grilling - usually simple stuff like hot dogs and hamburgers or even steak and chicken. He doesn't pay too much attention to it and sometimes things come out dry or overcooked "lol". That's why I'm not rushing him into grilling yet this year. I take care of a 1 year old and the grill is on the front lawn so it's hard for me to actually even  "try" to use it. Plus to boot....He hasn't gotten propane for it yet this year. ok sorry to get off track. but that's my grilling idea for potatoes.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jun 13, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> I'm not a big grill person "yet", but since your using the grill....maybe just cook the potatoes on the grill. Nuke them to get them started and than mix them with some olive oil, garlic, salt and pepper. Wrap them in tin foil and cook on grill until done.


 
I do that except I don't use the foil; you can get a nice crispy texture to the skin.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 13, 2007)

tb62388 said:
			
		

> well, after reading everyone's responses, i think i'll try grilling it and also cutting it top and bottom.
> 
> don't know what i am going to serve with it yet, bought some potatoes and have some asparagus. wasn't quite sure what i was going to do with the potatoes, and as for the asparagus, ive had good experiences grilling it with balsamic vinegar and putting parmasean on top.
> 
> any thoughts for hte potatoes? (never really recall doing a potato dish before, i'm 18)


Twice-baked potatoes are yummy and easy: Everyday Food . Recipes . Twice-Baked Potatoes | PBS 

You can also fry up a few slices of bacon till it's crisp, drain it on paper towels, and chop it; then saute some finely chopped onion in the bacon grease, drain it, and add the bacon and onion to the potato mixture before filling the potato shells.

btw, in the summer, I rarely use my oven, so this could be done on the grill if you have a grill-proof pan, like cast-iron, or disposable aluminum.


----------



## tb62388 (Jun 13, 2007)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> Twice-baked potatoes are yummy and easy: Everyday Food . Recipes . Twice-Baked Potatoes | PBS
> 
> You can also fry up a few slices of bacon till it's crisp, drain it on paper towels, and chop it; then saute some finely chopped onion in the bacon grease, drain it, and add the bacon and onion to the potato mixture before filling the potato shells.
> 
> btw, in the summer, I rarely use my oven, so this could be done on the grill if you have a grill-proof pan, like cast-iron, or disposable aluminum.



twice baked potatoe recipe looks very doable, thanks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 13, 2007)

If you are going to grill, then close the lid and grill it with a slightly cooler fire.  If you are using gas, keep teh flame at medium to prevent overcooking the outside of the chicken breasts.  If using a covered kettle, use a solid bed of coals.  Get them very hot.  Place the chicken on the grill and cover immediately.  Close the top vent by half and cook for about 4 minutes per side.  Remove from the grill and plate.

As for the spuds, you can also make a lovely dish by baking in the microwave and removing the skin.  Then, put them through a ricer and serve with a pat of butter or sour cream on top.  Sprinkle on some chives.

The flavors in your dish would do well with a bit of chili powder sprinkled on.  A good tossed salad with some fresh edible flowers is always a treat.  To go with your flavorful chicken, try some nasturtium leaves and flowers, or add some arugala to the salad greens.

A foolproof way to cook chicken is as follows.  Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.  Heat 2 inches of oil in a heavy frying pan.

Pat dry the chicken and set aside.  Make an egg-wash from 1 large egg mixed with 1/2 cup milk.  Place 1 cup flour in a shaker bag (zip-lock or similar) with 1 tsp. salt, and 1/2 tsp. ground pepper.  Dip the chicken in the egg wash to completely coat.  Place the breasts into the shaker bag, one at a time, and shake until covered.  Remove from the bag and shake off the excess flour.  Set aside until all pieces are coated. 

Place the breasts into the oil, leaving space between them.  Fry until the chicken is lightly browned.  Turn over and lightly brown the second side.  Remove and place on a foil-lined cookie sheet.  Place in the oven and cook for 20 minutes.  Remove and serve with the sides.  This method produces perfect chicken every time.  It's so juicy and tender that it will squirt you when you bite into it, while being cooked through.

Another great side to your chicken might be a slaw made with jicama, cabbage, onion, and carrot, all shredded.  Mix with a bit of olive oil and black pepper.  You can also add diced onion to this slaw, or combine with 2 tbs. sugar dissolved in a half cup of ice water, to replace the oil and pepper.  Add Miracle Whip salad dressing and the water.  You can add raisins and broken walnuts to this slaw version.

Hope this helps.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PytnPlace (Jun 13, 2007)

You know what's good and so easy to do with potatoes?  Get one of those huge unpeeled idaho baking potatoes, wash it and microwave for about 5 minutes.  Slice the potato lengthwish into 3 or four thick slices, brush with olive oil and any seasoning that you are in the mood for.  If you are not familar with seasoning yet you can start with with salt & pepper, or a seasoning blend like Cajun, greek, Italian, etc.  Place on the grill for just a minute of two on each side.  It's crispy, delicious and good for you too!


----------



## tb62388 (Jun 14, 2007)

well, i made the dinner last night, so no need for any more help.  thanks everyone for the ideas.

i ended up keeping it pretty simple.

toasted bread served with brie 

what i cooked

twice baked potato with parsley.
asparagus sauteed in balsalmic vineger and melted parmasean.
the marinaded chicken
sauteed green yellow and red peppers.

it went really well.  if i had to rate each one i would say...
A-
B
A
A

only thing i really screwed up is by layering parmasean on the asparagus, they got too oily wiht olive oil in the pan...o well, you live and you learn.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds like a really nice dinner - congratulations


----------



## balsy (Jun 16, 2007)

If you want to to make a really juicy chicken and if the weather is not that warm you should oven roast it slowly!
Man if your marinade is good and has sugar in it you can get a really nice carmalization yum yum!  I would set oven at 325 cause you are going low and slow for about 1 1/2 hours and during last 1/2 hour to baste the chicken with the juices from the pan and if there is any marinade left over you should baste it with that wow that is making me hungry already  good luck!


----------

